# Small things amuse small minds



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have been watching RunAround's two nigi does in the kidding stall, on Mare Stare, for the last 4 hrs or so. Nothing much happening, but its amusing me lol 

First, one goat (who I named Blimp) got up and I thought she was trying to chew her way out of her prison, just kept munching and pulling on the wall. 

Then the other goat (who I call Skinny) got up and butted Blimp away - let me have a go. So Skinny started working on the escape attempt - chew chew chew - lets make a break for it!

Then I realised there must be a hay rack there  

After that, the great Battle for the Corner began. Both does felt they had to sleep in the same corner. Much head butting and ramming ensued, but Blimp was victorious, and lay down, which accentuated her blimpiness. Skinny was definitely a good sport about losing, because she sat down with her and snuggled. 

The peace was not to last long, because about half an hour ago, all the goats decided it would be time to wake up. The tennants on the outside of the kidding stall thought it would be fun to butt their heads against the wall of the kidding stall - the wall that Blimp and Skinny were sleeping against. Blimp just kept sleeping, but Skinny woke up, and promptly got in touch with her inner kid. She raced around the stall, bounced up to see who was on the other side, and tried to wake Blimp up by butting and chewing on her. 

At the moment Blimp is eating hay and Skinny is asleep in the Favourite Corner. 

Small things really do amuse small minds.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

oh dear i just about laughed myself off my chair reading that


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad to be of service









I just saw a kid lump bulge out of the side of Blimp ... either a head or a leg ... weird but cool


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I swear they know I'm watching - they keep looking up at the camera


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

can't find that mare stare


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

sometimes I just get a black screen and have to refresh the page

The girls are now standing to attention, and looking towards the outside of the kidding stall, not sure whats going on out there but they are definitely interested


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ahahahahaa synchronised rubbing on walls!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Feed time soon i'd guess


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha thats to funny Keren!

it really does look like a Blimp and Skinny hehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh my...Keren that is hilarious.... I needed a good laugh and I thank you...HeHe...


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

I did the same thing when i first found that link. Sat there and watched for a half hour while everyone slept. Kept running through my mind that i had homework, and dinner to make, and I really shouldn't sit there wasting my time, but it was pretty addictive.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, Keren - you should be a writer! Too funny! :ROFL:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I love watching it too! It is so mesmerizing...you just can't stop!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Skinny and Blimp have a new cell mate tonight ... Ghost (because she's pale and keeps blending in with the stall walls). I cant believe they havent popped yet!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Keren I love your creativity  yes I thought the same about Sheila too


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG How did I miss this thread??? LMAO!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

Well I am glad someone was watching them last night. LOL

"Skinny" is Dreamer

"Blimp" is Sea Glass

"Ghost" is Sensation (aka Sheila)

OMG I am laughing so hard I'm almost crying. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Glad my goats are of entertainment to others! :GAAH: :help:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol you can count on me watching them at night for you lol I'm completely addicted. If only I was able to sound the alert buttons you could sleep all night  

yes I finally figured out who was who from your other post


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol, you should have seen when Bonnie's boy slipped through the cattle panel and confused Skinny and Blimp.

And when Dreamer got her head stuck in the cattle panel, couldn't figure out why it got stuck, finally got it unstuck and proceeded to shove her head back through and get stuck again. :doh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol now that would have been funny, pity I missed it. I did see you put the extra in there, and pmsl cos I thought it was a huge pen, but once I saw a person in it I realised just how little it was, and remembered how little the goats are lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

dreamer/skinny is still looking really uncomfortable, poor girl ...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna check on her soon. 

The pen is a bit small, but Bonnie is in the other kidding stall and the kids are taking up another. 

The three of them are use to each other though, and dreamer + Sheila usually sleep next to each other anyways. If they start fighting a lot them some will get kicked out. But Dreamer seems happier with the company. Without it she runs around screaming. :roll:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

they all seem to be rather happy together, they are a bit snuggly really. wish my goats were the same, they just beat the snot out of each other


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

man I keep forgetting how little nigis are. think I'm gonna get a shock when I finally get some. whats the verdict on the ligs?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ha ha, yes they were quite happy until I woke them up. Dreamer is inhaling hay which is good. That usually means they are getting closer. Gave them some more so they are all eating now. Ligs are still very there on Sheila. Sea Glass has tight ligs, but everything around her ligs is wicked loose and mushy. Dreamer... who knows!!! :shrug: :GAAH: I could feel them, but they are low. Her udder could use some filling though. 

I think I am safe to sleep tonight... if I can get to sleep with this never ending migraine. :help: 

Yes you SOOO need ND's over there!!!

How did you like my fashionable PJ's?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

haha, inhaling hay is a good way to put it, yep she is still at it. 

and I didnt even notice the pjs lol so you are safe

I agree, I need a bunch of NDs ... and I think the only way I'm gonna be able to do that is establish a herd over there in US, and then use those does. Hmmm. Anyone wanna go into partnership with me? lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

you know, I can see myself watching these girls 24/7 and still managing to miss the birth lol ashley dont you dare put them out during the day if they start kidding - I wanna watch!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

keren said:


> I agree, I need a bunch of NDs ... and I think the only way I'm gonna be able to do that is establish a herd over there in US, and then use those does. Hmmm. Anyone wanna go into partnership with me? lol


LOL well if you've got the money I've got the time. 

They will be kidding inside.  Once they really loose their ligs they don't leave the stall. 

Ok, bed time for me. I got stuck watching foalings on Mare Stare.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

your not the only one addicted keren, i watch whenever i can LOL


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sleep well ashley, hope that migraine is on the mend. money, huh, whats that? lmao 

we should figure something out though. you have the donors, I have the recips. just need to find the money. yep I need to win lotto

I'm off to make a certain toggy wether a wire halter and harness ...


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

communal sleeping now


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

all sleeping but no snuggling tonight - seems the arrival of ghost has upset the blimp/skinny dynamic. apparently two is company and three is a crowd


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

well wouldn't you be upset if there was a goatyghost in the room...i would be


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

munchty munchty munch....man they chew a lot


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

indeed they do. sea was looking awfully uncomfortable around 3am or so this morning, they are all awake now and stickybeaking ... breakfast time soon I think


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ghost and skinny are very very interested in what is outside the stall door (I'm guessing thats you ashley and its feed time). her royal blimpiness was just standing off by herself. she looks awfully close


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dreamer- no change

Sea Glass- lower ligs and udder is a bit fuller

Shelia- told me shes not preggy and has no idea why she is in jail. :slapfloor: 

Dreamer and Sea Glass will go back in the stall in a bit so I can watch them while at a easter horror show... eh, Party. lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I have never seen two goats move so fast out of a goatie prison!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

pmsl sea just cracked it and beat the snot out of the wall. glad its not only my goats. I'm off to bed - its 1am ... ugh


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

PMSL?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

piddling myself laughing


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

keren!!!!!oh dear where's the mop....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I think the crazy baby brain is contagious ... internet virus lol


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

ghost is digging the others up atm ;p


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lots of sleeping, the three musketeers look very settled tonight


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

having a fight now, ghost is real grumpy thump thump thump .....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

all happy sleeping tonight, and chewing their cuds. Not much happening. But it still fascinates me. Go figure.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like dreamer may grant your wish tonight Keren and kid during YOUR day time! 

 :coffee2: :ZZZ: :help:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

well thank goodness she didnt cos I've been away all day, only just got home now! Its 9pm here and I see its 7am there. 

Poor ashley, did you get any sleep last night??

Hard to tell from here, is dreamer posty? Looks like I might be the one staying up all night now, to watch them!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sea just peed, and dreamer sampled it and did the flehman ... silly goat. 

Where's the ghostygoat tonight/day?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

dreamer is stretching, stretching, stretching ... 

squatting, squatting, squatting ... 

sea is stuffing herself full of hay in an attempt to get the hay to push the babies out


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hmm sea was just standing with her tail arched down ... promising?

I have to laugh, as pregnant as they are, they can still manage to jump up - sea on ashley, and dreamer on the wall lol


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

laughs  
keren the way you write is so funny...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:coffee2: Nope, hardly any sleep. I had my alarm set to go off every hour.  

My mom does the milking in the morning cause she is awesome, so that's who was in the stall. I'm going down shortly to SQUEEZE them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL what are these girls DOING ashley????? I cant believe they still havent dropped!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What are they DOING? THEY are taking every last SHRED of Sanity I HAD and running with it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Dreamer/Blimp is definitely not a happy camper. Everyone left her alone and shes climbing the walls. Hopefully she goes soon so she can have full time company.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

so ... its 8am and I just crawled out of bed ... and logged on fully expecting kids ... 

WHERE ON EARTH ARE THEY, DREAMER AND SEA?????

oh poor poor ashley, I feel your pain, but I have to laugh as well


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks like Ashley is in for a long night.

Good morning Keren.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It may be my imagination or she may be coughing but it looks like she's having small contractions. I'm not sure since I havent seen her cough before.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Nah, shes laying back down now


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

G'morning crocee 

Well I stayed up till midnight last night because I thought they might be having small contractions, Dreamer was stretching all the time and Sea was standing there gazing off into space, her tail arching downwards. 

And still nothing. 

Ashley where is Seaglass tonight?

Ok no coughing involved, I just saw Dreamer turn in a circle, then sit down and push twice


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol is that you hiding and watching in the other stall Ashley??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe Sea Glass is in the stall next to Dreamer


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I think Dreamer just escaped from her confines.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Was that a :thumb: signifying labor has started?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Good contractions now! Sea is outside away from the action.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm going out to feed mine. knowing my luck she will kid now.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

whats that little dark thing in the corner?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I think the one in the lower corner is a hay bucket/water bucket. The other thing, not sure but Ashley was sitting on it so it may be a inverted feed pan.


I just checked the cam again and the little bugger is gone again. I wonder if she escaped or if Ashley is checking things.

Shes back and I see lots of goo hanging. Hopefully something happens soon.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

no dreaming...dreamers kidding !!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Dreamer is pushing so hopefully Alshley or her mom gets out there very soon.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Man that baby is HUGE


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Probably another big buckling


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

of course i missed it


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like Dreamer was waiting for you to go do chores before she got down to business. It was an awesome sight to see.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

it was cute sorry u missed it keren :-(


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad you guys saw it.  Yes I took Dreamer out to check her off cam. I was worried the kid might not be positioned right, but he was, just wanted to take his time coming into the world. 

So, of course it's a buck kid because I had a reservation on a doe kid from her. :roll: :veryangry: 

And, Drum roll.... he's Black and White. What is with all the black and white??? lol


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well congratulations on the baby even if it is a buck. Dreamer did really great with the delivery of such a huge baby. I was thinking when I saw him that it was going to be a repeat of Seven's with a huge buckling. I'm thinking that Seven and Dreamer planned things that way. Ya do know that goats are sneaky in what they want to give us.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL, yes a secret plot!

He's cute as a button, just really wanted a doe lol. 

So Sheila still has some ligs and Sea Glasses are gone as of this AM.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

well I think I will miss it again. its midnight and I'm going to bed, heading off at 7am to go to gippsland, wont be home till sunday. by then both girls will have popped for sure! all the best with them


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Ghost kidded  1 black thing


----------

